# What's the smallest bull you would get mounted?



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a question for you hunters. I'm curious as to what's the smallest scoring bull you'd get mounted. I'm hoping to draw an L.E. archery tag within the next 3 years. After seeing Plottrunners bull (one of the most perfect bulls I've seen.) It got me wondering what size of bull I would get mounted. I'm thinking since most likely It will be my first big bow, and with a bow, would most likely mount anything over 300"

How about you guys, and if you already mounted your first bull what did it score?

If you haven't seen Plottrunners bull, check this out. How about that cape? http://thegutpile.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2469


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I figured you would mount anything with two legs. :mrgreen:


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Because of the cost of having it done, it'd have to be at least 340 for me. Maybe if I were made of money...of course, then maybe I'd just buy a Hill Creek Indian Elk tag for $7,500.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

360+


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

My second bull would have to be over 350. I've just heard to many people say I wish I would have mounted my first good bull.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

"good Bull" being the key words...I have seen and called in too many GREAT BULLS not to hold out for a great one...each to there own though


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

It all depends on your definition of a "good bull". I think 330ish and above, 330 is still a very nice bull.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I had my first bull mounted, it rough scored 310-315. I had the mount done for the memories of the hunt, not so much that it was a great trophy, but because of the hunt and the memories it is a great trophy to me.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

bowgy said:


> I had my first bull mounted, it rough scored 310-315. I had the mount done for the memories of the hunt, not so much that it was a great trophy, but because of the hunt and the memories it is a great trophy to me.


See, now that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I will mount any good 6x6 for me no matter what the score is.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not in to mounting animals like some of you guys. To each their own. But I really think that Bowgy got it right. The trophy is of the hunt. Who cares the score. Its a personal thing so it really shouldn't matter what anyone else thinks.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> *I'm not in to mounting animals like some of you guys. To each their own*. But I really think that Bowgy got it right. The trophy is of the hunt. Who cares the score. Its a personal thing so it really shouldn't matter what anyone else thinks.


Gary I think you misinterpreted what I was saying. I meant getting them taxidermied. :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I think you should have your spike mounted, Fixed Blade. :wink:


I wouldn't be surprised if he did mount it....when no one else was looking.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

300+ for the first one 
european mount all the rest unless it is over 340


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

326 1/8"


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't think score is very subjective. I'm not a huge fan of score anyhow, while it is a good indicator of the overall size of an animal, there are some animals that don't score well, but still have a lot of bone on their heads. Elk are great examples, you can kill a narrow bull, he'll score 10-15 inches less than a bull that is exactly the same, but wider. It also depends on the hunt, and the unit. I killed a 320 bull in a general unit in Wyoming, and plan on mounting him when I have room to hang him. A buddy of mine took a really pretty six point in Utah, it wasn't the biggest bull we saw, but he mounted it, and I would have done the same if I were in his situation. If you're happy with it mounted and have the means to do it and display it, mount it IMO.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

you can always get an elk cape and mount it later.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

torowy said:


> you can always get an elk cape and mount it later.


To me that's just not the same.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Im pretty sure that I'm going to have that last one I shot mounted....... :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

plottrunner said:


> Im pretty sure that I'm going to have that last one I shot mounted....... :wink:


I would say so, that is a nice elk.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I have shot a lot of smaller bulls holding out on mounting one until I get one 360+.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I wont mount a bull. I'll mount a cow, as long as she's bucket broke... *\-\*


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Glad to see I'm not the only sick puppy on here.....Mounting.....(insert Beavis and Butthead laugh here)

But seriously, it is about the hunt itself. Myself, I'd take any bull elk to the taxidermist at this point.....but I don't hunt them often enough. A trophy is all subjective. If it's a trophy to you, who gives a rats a$$ what the next person thinks. 

Yeah, we all want that perfect 6x6 bull, 4x4 buck, 16" antelope, full curl ram....the list goes on and on. But truth be told, we all probably want Megan Fox as well.....but if you can't have her, you go with who you can have. She's your trophy, who cares what the next person thinks......and you can mount her too! Either mount is going to cost you a lot of money though!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Couldn't have said it better myself Yancey. Staying with the "hot chick" metaphor, you may want Megan Fox but I think she's a dirt sandwich. I'm more old school, gimmy Marisa Tomei all day long. There's just something about that foul mouthed little thing that gets to me.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself Yancey. Staying with the "hot chick" metaphor, you may want Megan Fox but I think she's a dirt sandwich. I'm more old school, gimmy Marisa Tomei all day long. There's just something about that foul mouthed little thing that gets to me.


Why do you have to choose??? Take them both! :mrgreen:

BTW...Dirt Sandwich??? are you blind or gay?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

What about Mountin' Goats?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Na, they are way too hairy. :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't have said it better myself Yancey. Staying with the "hot chick" metaphor, you may want Megan Fox but I think she's a dirt sandwich. I'm more old school, gimmy Marisa Tomei all day long. There's just something about that foul mouthed little thing that gets to me.
> ...


He hunts with Zimmy doesn't he? :lol: Oh no  Bob please don't tell me zim turned you too? :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I like mounting spikes, they are easier to hold on to and less likely to impale your forehead at the moment of truth, when body control is at it's worst. :mrgreen: It's like bicycle handlebars.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> He hunts with Zimmy doesn't he? :lol: Oh no  Bob please don't tell me zim turned you too? :lol:


He didn't have to turn me... I got shot down...  He says I'm too old and hairy. :?



> I like mounting spikes, they are easier to hold on to and less likely to impale your forehead at the moment of truth, when body control is at it's worst. :mrgreen: It's like bicycle handlebars.


Speaking of handle bars, I wanted to get Zimmys ears fitted with a set but he wouldn't go for it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

So zim is the receiver! I've been asking him if he's the quarterback or the receiver and he'd never answer me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > He hunts with Zimmy doesn't he? :lol: Oh no  Bob please don't tell me zim turned you too? :lol:
> 
> 
> He didn't have to turn me... I got shot down...  He says I'm too old and hairy. :?
> ...


Speaking of handle bars, I wanted to get Zimmys ears fitted with a set but he wouldn't go for it.[/quote:31js42lp]

Just pour a mold that attaches to a hat, or better yet, directly to his head? Can't be much harder than a turkey noggin.......


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> So zim is the receiver! I've been asking him if he's the quarterback or the receiver and he'd never answer me. :mrgreen:


You're not gay unless you're the one biting the pillow!



> Just pour a mold that attaches to a hat, or better yet, directly to his head? Can't be much harder than a turkey noggin.......


I think you're on to something here! :twisted:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You're not gay unless you're the one biting the pillow!


Best quote I've heard all day. :mrgreen: And a big thank god. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great new Bob, I just learned tonight you're also not gay if you beat them up afterwords. :mrgreen: My prison guard buddy told me that tonight. :lol:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow.....what a topic! Some dude was started with a serious question, and we end up with quotes like "You aren't gay unless you're the one biting the pillow.". AMAZING! I love it here!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

This could be a first. I hijacked my own thread. :lol:


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Speaking of mounting stuff............Tex-O-Bob I have a swan tag and rumor has it that your the man for birds......Shoot me a PM with your contact info please............Thanks......


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

sorry for the edit but hit submit twice.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to get back to the subject and spoil all your Gay fun but................I mounted the first branch antlered bull that I killed in Colorado with my muzzle. It was the first elk that I ever mounted and was good practice. It now resides in a family room of a friend of mine. I mounted the first 6x6 that I shot with my bow in Idaho. It went Pope and Young but barely. It was a 277 and I was tickled to death with it. It continues to adorn my walls in the "Man Cave". I mounted my 343 bull as well and is my best one yet until I trade my 16 elk points for a monster bull tag. I have killed many bulls that fall between the sizes mentioned but are antlers on the barn wall. The next bull that I mount is going to be a PIG!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

plottrunner said:


> Speaking of mounting stuff............Tex-O-Bob I have a swan tag and rumor has it that your the man for birds......Shoot me a PM with your contact info please............Thanks......


True, I mount about fifty of those big greeeezey things a year... :wink: Sent you a PM.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> 300+ for the first one
> european mount all the rest unless it is over 340


That is what I was thinking.
BTW-What does an elk mount usually cost?


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

My Taxidermist charges $800 for a shoulder mount..................


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

800 is fairly cheap.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, I'd say $800 is on the "dirt" end of the elk mount cost scale. Most the guys I know are getting $900-$1200. I know I wouldn't charge a dime less than a grand if I were to get roped into mounting one of those big suckers.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah, 800 is a bargain. 

Plott, who is your taxi if you dont mind me asking?

I have always been pleased with the work that my taxi does, but a recent price hike has got me looking around a little. The shoulder mount on my deer last year was 750 bucks :shock:

Oh, and to contribute to the original thread and question; I would mount anything 350 or better. That is my goal anyway.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

He is a bargain and he does excellent work....Hes done 3 full body mount lions for me and 2 antelope......... His name is Lance Hollerman and he is based out of Cedar City pm me if you want his #.....


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice try elk22hunter, some of these guys - well, let's just say that once they've gone gay... it's tough to "straighten" them back out...

Along the lines of the OP, I have a 330 on my wall at the shop that was an awesome hunt, and my buddy killed a 280 class 6x on an open unit this year that he'll be taxidermy-ing for the wall.

Hey elk22hunter, how'd you like all that nice light and fluffy snow over there in RS?


----------

